# Tapping sound from engine:



## 93max93 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I bought a 93 nissan maxima a few months ago that could be mistaken for a show room car. It only has 70k origonal miles. 

The car did have an injector issue so I had to replace them. I did a motor flush and I use nothing but royal purple now. 

I only have one issue now. There is a tapping sound comming from the engine as soon as I place it in drive. Its loud enough to here it from inside the car.

When I'm in park it goes away but as soon as I put the car in drive or accelerate up steep grades it comes back again. 

What Can I do to fix this? I mean can I buy new rods and lifters because the valve covers are easley eccessable


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I assume you have the 24 valve motor.
if so:
it's the VTC assemblies making noise.
you can us a better filter (toyota OE V8 one) that has am amti-drainback valve in it. you can also ground out the VTCs as well. I suggest doing the oil filter and seeing if that works for you, it has for a lot of people.


----------

